
Ask HN: How do you manage to work remotely with kids? - dhruvkar
We have a 5 month old, and we&#x27;re trying to make remote work for both of us while raising her. We&#x27;re trying out a nanny to help, but we haven&#x27;t found our groove yet.<p>How have you managed this (with or without external  help)?
======
6nomads
Well, that's a hard one. Raising a child is overwhelming enough so putting
work on top of that is not making things easier. If you can do something like
daily 'shifts' that might help. I suppose hiring nanny is also crucial. If you
want to work at home try to make a separate room for your office.

------
jawns
I work remotely, and I have done so since my kids were babies. But in my case
my wife was not working during the hours that I was working, so she was able
to care for them.

I also have colleagues where both spouses work during the day. One colleague
went to 3 days a week, her husband went to 4 days a week, and they had a
family member cover the other day.

One thing that tends not to work is both spouses working full-time and
expecting to juggle child care on top of that. It can work occasionally, like
when the child is sick, but it's not sustainable.

~~~
dhruvkar
Thanks for that, the 3-day, 4-day work schedule makes sense.

I wonder if there's a way to structure the day so that they child is busy on
their own, at least for some part of it.

BTW, We bought your book, thanks! Yet to read it though :D

